# Dovetail Jig Recommendations?



## Andrewbullie (26 Jul 2015)

Hi, just a quick note to ask opinions on a good dovetail jig?

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## Beau (26 Jul 2015)

Woodrat

Does dovetails but so much more. Takes a bit of getting used to though


----------



## Rhossydd (26 Jul 2015)

Leigh jigs are excellent. Very versatile range of options, well made and excellent instructions supplied too.

The cheaper dovetail jigs have a fixed pitch, that can dictate your project dimensions unnecessarily. Think carefully before purchase if you can work within those limitations, I found it almost immediately became a problem.


----------



## Woodmonkey (26 Jul 2015)

+1 for the woodrat, a lot more useful than a dovetail jig


----------



## Andrewbullie (27 Jul 2015)

Thanks All. I did actually by a cheap jig from a guy for £20 which turns it to be a Screwfix model. The comb was missing but he told me I could get a replacement for £5 from Screwfix....... Apparently not! So, I've decided to cut my losses and invest a bit more in to a good one instead. I will take your advice and check out the Leigh and Woodrat models.

Many thanks..


----------



## Beau (27 Jul 2015)

Be warned the Woodrat is not cheap and is undoubtedly way more expensive than the Leigh jig. It's truly brilliant for dovetails and tenons and surprised they are not used in more Pro workshops.


----------



## custard (27 Jul 2015)

Andrew,

I've nothing against dovetail jigs, indeed I'll sometimes use a Leigh if I've got a job with lots of drawers and the client's looking for a keener price. But don't get a jig just because you don't believe you can cut a dovetail by hand...because you can!

Hand cutting dovetails really isn't that hard, and even if your early efforts aren't things of beauty they'll still be strong, secure joints. Plus once you get a bit more experience you can spot a jig cut dovetail from the other side of the room, and I'm talking about expensive jigs when I say that, not just the cheap fixed comb models. And having the skill and confidence to hand cut dovetails opens the door for lots of other joints, which if you use a jig as a crutch will always be denied to you.

But if you absolutely insist on a jig then take a look at the David Barron system, not only is it _much_ cheaper, but it's the only "assisted dovetail route" that will allow the ultra fine, needle cut or "London pattern" dovetails.

http://www.davidbarronfurniture.co.uk/d ... _books.asp

Good luck!


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jul 2015)

Hi Custard,

Just a quick question please? 
Are you referring to the hand held guide DB uses to hand saw his dovetails? 

EDIT: 
Andrew:

Have a look at the Keller dovetail Jig. It's the simplest, most straightforward jig on the market, for my money. It's user friendly, and board widths are unlimited, without anything further to buy. And for loads of dovetails in a big kitchen it's the answer. You'll have to get one from the USA nowadays, so take your chances with Customs. 

Thanks

John


----------



## custard (27 Jul 2015)

Benchwayze":11sge1dh said:


> Hi Custard,
> 
> Just a quick question please?
> Are you referring to the hand held guide DB uses to hand saw his dovetails?



Hello John, yes I am. I've seen these in action and had a go myself, they're a superb middle ground between a purely hand cut dovetail and a jig cut version. 

They're better for through dovetails than half lap dovetails, but even on half lap they take care of the tricky part, just leaving the chiselling which really isn't that hard. I would strongly recommend these instead of a full blown jig, and the cost saving is pretty significant too!


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Jul 2015)

Thanks Custard.

I saw his video on the Tube, and I just wondered if that was the aid to which you referred. 

It's been a couple of years since I cut myself a dovetail, and like you I use a jig when I have scores of them to cut; for the 'utility jobs'. Even at that I don't cut many, being a hobby worker these days. I think I might just get some scraps from the box, and get my hand and eye back in, I've spent enough money lately and I could use a few 'book-ends'! :mrgreen: 

Thanks again

John


----------

